# My humidor (first one)



## Technomage (Dec 27, 2009)

I just finish filling it up, and now I am completely set for the summer :cowboyic9:

P.S. you closet acid fans will like


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Looks good! If you need help smoking them send me some! HAHA


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Technomage said:


> I just finish filling it up, and now I am completely set for the summer :cowboyic9:
> 
> P.S. you closet acid fans will like


Welcome to Puff. Great start!
Just a word of caution...I would hesitate to keep infused cigars with my non-infused cigars... the flavors blend until they all taste the same as the infused.


----------



## Technomage (Dec 27, 2009)

piperdown said:


> Welcome to Puff. Great start!
> Just a word of caution...I would hesitate to keep infused cigars with my non-infused cigars... the flavors blend until they all taste the same as the infused.


I put some pieces of cedar to separate them, do you think that will work?


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Technomage said:


> I put some pieces of cedar to separate them, do you think that will work?


It didn't with my (ahem) erin go brah's (I'm sure some BOTL are snickering at one of my guilty pleasures) or Java's and luckily it was only in a small 20 count. Those Partagas have some awesome flavor and I'd hate for them to change on you because of the Acids (which, on occation, I enjoy thoroughly).
I keep my flavored ones in a separate storage container. I took some glass containers with snap lids, added some spanish cedar to the bottom, some Heartfelt beads and store them all separate. Keeps the flavors from mingling.


----------



## bbrodnax (Apr 24, 2010)

Looks great to me.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I advocating separating them as well. I have found that even the small humidor I keep my flavoreds really isn't safe for any non-flavored, even if it's empty. But to each their own.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Very pretty humi you got there:thumb: I would also agree on keeping infused/flavored cigars and traditional cigars separated for storage. I don't have a huge collection of flavored cigars myself so I just keep them with a humi pillow in a old RP cedar box. I would think mingling of flavours would only happen over a longer time but better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Okay, so I see that you have enough cigars to get you through the month of May but what about summer? Just kidding bro, I really like the humi and although I am not an infused dude it looks as if you are prepared to enjoy the summer months to their fullest.

Keep burning em down!!


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Welcome to puff, you are well and truly on the right path.


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

I would definitely tupperdor those flavoreds... Hate to see you end up with a Bratalia Kuba Kuba. Those Acids are potent enough that they will eventually "infuse" each other. Just grab a nice tupperware container at Walmart or Target or wherever, throw those cedar strips in, add a humi pillow or some beads, and you can rest easy.

That said, very nice collection, and an interesting looking humi! You should be proud, and it looks like you have a very enjoyable summer ahead of you!


----------



## carguy13 (Feb 27, 2010)

That is one great lookin humi!

Congrats on the pick up:cowboyic9:


----------



## sultan-cigar (Apr 27, 2010)

Luxury and great humi, you have to be proud Bro!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

That is a really nice looking Desktop. Indeed you should be proud as that is a furniture piece I'd be happy to sit in clear view of the whole world. Those Acids with the other smokes scares the crap out of me though, as many others have stated. Nice!:nod:


----------



## Technomage (Dec 27, 2009)

I will get second humi then, I don't want to spoil my partagas and CAO. Thanks for the great responses guys!


----------



## J Daly (Apr 14, 2010)

Beauty of a box. Segregate those Acids! Trust me. I'm still airing out a humi that had acids in it for a while. If they can infuse cedar, what do they do to tobacco leaf? Nice looking stash, none the less!


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Juicestain said:


> Very pretty humi you got there:thumb: I would also agree on keeping infused/flavored cigars and traditional cigars separated for storage. I don't have a huge collection of flavored cigars myself so I just keep them with a humi pillow in a old RP cedar box. I would think mingling of flavours would only happen over a longer time but better to be safe then sorry.


You'd be surprised how quick. Had a female friend put some of her flavored cigars in my humidor once for like a week or so and all of the cigars had a raspberry taste! Now, I like raspberries, but not in my cigars


----------



## anjoga (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice humi! I love that look. I bought a jewlery box for my wife that is a very similar design.


----------

